# Beer



## sgtneo (Jan 8, 2005)

just been wondering that when i get my diet sorted is beer and alcohol allright to still have as i cant seem to find any where that says stop drinking alcoholic beverages, as i do enjoy a beer or two and like to keep my beer fridge well stocked up. 

so is beer out of the question?

Neo


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 8, 2005)

I would say occasionaly would be alright, I had a beer last night.


----------



## Du (Jan 8, 2005)

'Milk is for babies. When you grow up you have to drink beer.' - Arnold, 1975 

Threw that in just for ha-has. 

I drink, not in excess, once in a while.


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 8, 2005)

thats allright because i was allways told that beer has loads of calories and wasnt sure if its any good for you while working out

i only ever have the occasional fosters and have a few when i go out with m8's from time to time

Neo


----------



## Du (Jan 8, 2005)

Its not the carbs in beer that hurts us. Alcohol is 8 cals per g. That adds up to a lot of empty calories. Also, if youre looking into methylated gear, its obviously not a good idea. Also, alcohol drives down your test levels temporarily, which is never a good thing.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2005)

Where's the 'never' option?  

 And what is 'alchohul'?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jan 8, 2005)

When I drink I only drink beer, but I only drink 2-3 times a year 3 times if im lucky and overduing it....I love bodybuilding to much to get smached with my friends every other fucking week, I dont see the point......But I do see the point in having an awesome body tho...


----------



## Du (Jan 8, 2005)

I only get smashed when I have to drive.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jan 8, 2005)

*hahahahahahhahahahaha*



			
				cfs3 said:
			
		

> And what is 'alchohul'?





He was probobly drunk writing this forum!!!


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 8, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Where's the 'never' option?
> 
> And what is 'alchohul'?


lol typo

i go out roughly once every 3-4 weeks and not allways to get smashed but i love the taste of beer and find it a nice refreshing drink so will have a beer by myself from time to time

Neo


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 8, 2005)

Guinness - Mother's milk to the Irish


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 8, 2005)

In heaven there is no beer
that's why we drink it here


----------



## KarlW (Jan 8, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Guinness - Mother's milk to the Irish


Oh yeah   gotta taste for this on holidays there a few years back.

I think unless your'e strictly cutting cals back to the nth degree for a comp or whatever a beer or 2 now and then is OK. I only say that cause I love the stuff. 

When you come home from work on a hot summers day here in Oz there ain't nuthin better than reaching into the fridge and crackin' a cold one.

My dad does home brew that is liquid gold, problem is it's sooooo hard to stop at 1 or even 2 for that matter.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2005)

I drink once in a while, although I usually make it enough to get me going pretty good.  I used to drink more frequently, but I have never been as much of a drinker as many of my friends.


----------



## JoeyM (Jan 8, 2005)

Beer is the best weightgainer on the market today  

I used to drink all the time, and lots of it, but when I started lifting I found that I worked too damn hard to throw it all away just for a hangover and a bad liver. So I have a beer here and there now.


----------



## sabre81 (Jan 9, 2005)

i drink maybe once every two months or so.  Have 2 beers and im done.  Im always the designated driver.     I work way to hard to possibly hurt my gains.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 9, 2005)

In my younger days we had designated Decoys rather than Designated Drivers.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 9, 2005)

I get smashed once a month or so. Like last night for instance....I aint into this social drinking crap..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> In my younger days we had designated Decoys rather than Designated Drivers.


designated decoys?


----------



## LAM (Jan 9, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> In my younger days we had designated Decoys rather than Designated Drivers.



 that's shit is a trip.  we used to that also but then again back in the early to mid 80's it was almost impossible to get a DUI...


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 9, 2005)

im dont really care for what reason im drinking i just drink when i feel like and having to give up a cold frosty pint in a chilled glass on hot summers day after work would be terrible nothing is more refreshing. 

i also walk every where so no need for designated drivers im like homing pigeon allways find my way home but usually kip for a few hours on park bench lol

Neo


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 9, 2005)

I've only had alcohol twice...on my 21st birthday I had two shots and freaked out because of stress related hormones I perceived were overwhelming my physiology, and when I was 19 when I drank a wine cooler I mistook for a fruit drink.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm a big nerd


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 9, 2005)

DD- Are you one of those guys that always has to feel "in control"? or does it have to due with being diabetic? or both?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 9, 2005)

Well I wasn't into the party scene in high school and as soon as I got out I focused on training.  Also as a diabetic I'd been scared out of experimenting with alcohol as I still have little if any idea what it's influence on me will be.

I'm also really busy and usually just go shoot pool or bowl with a diet coke when I need to relax


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 9, 2005)

every one has their own ways of winding down some like to wind down to a beer other to coke and some to spliff and cigs. a couple of my m8's who come out with me dont drink down to them dont make them any different a person and definatly not a nerd. the person who can allways say no is stronger than most peeps. i myself have never smoked or done drugs etc

Neo


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 9, 2005)

Get drunk, Life's to short not to drink beer, Oh smoke a joint too, you will thank me when your 85, on you death bed and have no regrets


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 9, 2005)

Boy, if your biggest regret in life is not drinking fermented beverages, you've lived a shitty life


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 9, 2005)

well no, I wont have that regret, you see
nor will I have the regret of living my life in the gym.
I plan on having no regrets on my death bed, like I said life is to short.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 9, 2005)

That statement wasn't directed at you, it was simply an opine


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 9, 2005)

not a big deal, I wasnt getting defensive, just saying on how I live my life, and elaborating on my answer. To each there own


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 9, 2005)

yup and to me im gunna get me a beer

all this beer talk make me thirsty


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 9, 2005)

Good call, Have you ever had Whorstiener?
There slogan is 'lifes to short to drink cheap beer'
Its German, Its my second favorite to a Heineken


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 9, 2005)

no i havent the germans beers ive had are to weak or they seem to explode when you open the bottle


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 9, 2005)

LOL, Whats 'your beer'


----------



## KarlW (Jan 9, 2005)

I had a mate (we went our separate ways for other reasons) who was diabetic and drank like a fish. We all kept telling him he should be careful etc etc but basically he would never listen. I always thought he was going to kill himself one day but to my knowledge he was usually OK. It's not a good idea to drink heaps if you're diabetic.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> I had a mate (we went our separate ways for other reasons) who was diabetic and drank like a fish. We all kept telling him he should be careful etc etc but basically he would never listen. I always thought he was going to kill himself one day but to my knowledge he was usually OK. It's not a good idea to drink heaps if you're diabetic.


My cousin is a diabetic and drinks every night.  I pray for him daily.


----------



## snoops (Jan 9, 2005)

so there isnt anyone out there who hits parties plays some beer pong and wakes up in the morning not knowing where they are?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2005)

snoops said:
			
		

> so there isnt anyone out there who hits parties plays some beer pong and wakes up in the morning not knowing where they are?


I think we all have before.  I drink from time to time on the weekends, but I have tried to limit myself recently.


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 10, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> LOL, Whats 'your beer'


i mainly drink fosters but like other beer like kronenburg

i tend to stay away from the spirits as ive had some nasty encounters with them



			
				snoops said:
			
		

> so there isnt anyone out there who hits parties plays some beer pong and wakes up in the morning not knowing where they are?


been there a few times myself

Neo


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 10, 2005)

BEER!    



			
				Spitfire said:
			
		

> LOL, Whats 'your beer'



I like quality beer.  There are some good microbrews here in New England.  Various beers by Harpoon's, Magic Hat and Long Trail top my list, and I also like some imports such as Newcastle, Bass Ale, and Boddington's.  For the mass produced American beers, Sam Adams is as cheap as I get.  Sam's makes a great winter brew.  

I also like white and red wine, and I have just started to begin to appreciate martinis.


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 10, 2005)

boddingtons is nice but ive never actually tried newcastle ale even though it is kinda local drikn in sense that its uk drink, i do like to have the od bud or two but find the taste is so different that i can make you feel ill if you drink to much of it

fosters is definatly my fav though

Neo


----------



## Uzi9 (Jan 11, 2005)

When you grow up you must drink bear, so bear is good


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 11, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> When you grow up you must drink bear, so bear is good


We talking Grizzly Bear?  Kodiak? Brown? Black? Polar?  I'm not much of a "bear" drinker so I'll need a little advice.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 11, 2005)

Mmmmm....liquified bear meat........


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 11, 2005)

lol just normal fosters plain old beer will do me

Neo


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 11, 2005)

I use to do it alot but i was getting sick alot so i cut back. Every once in awhile now.


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 11, 2005)

Wicked Ale & Guinness


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 11, 2005)

Im a Lager person, but I love a good honey brown ale


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 11, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Im a Lager person, but I love a good honey brown ale


  I meant "Petes Wicked Ale" love the stuff

  stuff I have every once in awhile, and on the topic of beer hows this for a handy liquor cabinet


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 11, 2005)

Ive got 7 different types of beer in there own fridge in the dinning room


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 11, 2005)

LittleKid said:
			
		

> I meant "Petes Wicked Ale" love the stuff
> 
> stuff I have every once in awhile, and on the topic of beer hows this for a handy liquor cabinet


A twelve year old with a cabinet full of booze.  Only in Texas..


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> A twelve year old with a cabinet full of booze.  Only in Texas..


  A twelve year old who squats more than you.. only in ??


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 11, 2005)

LittleKid said:
			
		

> A twelve year old who squats more than you.. only in ??


Apparently you missed the post that said those stats were from months ago.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 11, 2005)

LittleKid said:
			
		

> A twelve year old who squats more than you.. only in ??


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 12, 2005)

lol this is getting strange all the talk about alcholic super strong 12 year old texas boys 

Neo


----------



## westb51 (Jan 12, 2005)

shit yeah lets meet up for a cold one


----------



## MawkieMawk (Jan 12, 2005)

Don't have to worry about beer and gaining weight or ruining my workout routine...   Being straight edge is oh so much easier!


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 12, 2005)

does any one prefer to drink spirits over beer, i cant stand spirits most burn your throat and other made me act like complete ass hole so i stay away from spirits but i think only nice tasting one is southern comfort

Neo


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 12, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> does any one prefer to drink spirits over beer, i cant stand spirits most burn your throat and other made me act like complete ass hole so i stay away from spirits but i think only nice tasting one is southern comfort
> 
> Neo



I like to mix it up.  Sometimes I drink beer, sometimes wine, sometimes martinis.


----------



## ACEOUTDOOR (Jan 12, 2005)

Its My Understanding That Alchohol Severly Dehydrates Your Body. Honestly Doesn't This Seem To Work Against Protein Synthesis, Muscle Repair And Building? I Mean One Of The Main Effects Of Creatine Supplements Is "super-hydration" Of Your Mucles. Just My 2 Cents. By The Way I Am New, Glad To See Such A Cool Site!!


----------



## Animal 05 (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm a sophomore in college and I drank very heavily every night for nearly the entire semester. I would put down alot and black out frequently and it definetly would hurt my workouts if I did them in the morning, but I usually put them off til later at night. Plus, when I'd wake up I'd pound a lot of water to get me rehydrated - this was key. When I drink I always find myself talking about lifting and supplementation, different routines and stuff too. Sometimes I'll drink with my buddies and we'll bang out some pullups or pushups, too. I love drinking heavily - you gotta do what you gotta do though. For me, lifting and drinking are my two favorite things, so I do them both like an animal.


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 13, 2005)

yeah i can see your point after all every one is different but i only occasionly drink and wouldnt stop drinking alltogether for work out as odd one or two is not bad for you

Neo


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 13, 2005)

Animal 05 said:
			
		

> I'm a sophomore in college and I drank very heavily every night for nearly the entire semester. I would put down alot and black out frequently and it definetly would hurt my workouts if I did them in the morning, but I usually put them off til later at night. Plus, when I'd wake up I'd pound a lot of water to get me rehydrated - this was key. When I drink I always find myself talking about lifting and supplementation, different routines and stuff too. Sometimes I'll drink with my buddies and we'll bang out some pullups or pushups, too. I love drinking heavily - you gotta do what you gotta do though. For me, lifting and drinking are my two favorite things, so I do them both like an animal.




Yea, I hear blacking out is *key* for growth...


----------



## allpro (Jan 14, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Where's the 'never' option?
> 
> And what is 'alchohul'?


LADIES AND GENTLEMEN WE HAVE A SPELLING PROFESSOR IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Tommy (Jan 14, 2005)

I used to drink waaaaay to much then I got the dreaded D.W.I and let me tell you that is a life changing experience not to mention exspensive as hell,after that I started hitting the gym pretty hard and now I notice how much my gains have improved.


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 17, 2005)

well to be honest i was told that its best not to drink while in creatin and i have had lest craving for a beer only need one when i get stressed out and really want a fight it calms me down a bit you see

Neo


----------



## j rizz (Jan 17, 2005)

i personally never drink, but a dipshit freind of mine seems to think that drnking dark lager beer will help your muscle gains because he read it some places. he said the hops and barely help put mass on you. i hope hes not refering to LBM cuz then i would just kick him int he teeth.


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL some people dont have a clue and wont admit their ignorence in the subject and try to bullshit their way through its them kinda people to avoid other wise you want to hit em

Neo


----------



## Tommy (Jan 18, 2005)

Did just the opposite for me when I had a few it pissed me off even more,must be all that irish blood in me.


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 19, 2005)

lol irish blood i can sometimes calm down with a beer and like you sometimes get worked up but usually works to calm me down

Neo


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 19, 2005)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I've only had alcohol twice...on my 21st birthday I had two shots and freaked out because of stress related hormones I perceived were overwhelming my physiology, and when I was 19 when I drank a wine cooler I mistook for a fruit drink.



...


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah that pic freaks me out kinda thing you dont want to wake up to, no matter how much beer you have i dotn think it could become attractive

Neo


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 19, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> yeah that pic freaks me out kinda thing you dont want to wake up to, no matter how much beer you have i dotn think it could become attractive
> 
> Neo




Its waking up to the woman.....


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 19, 2005)

Souped_up said:
			
		

> Its waking up to the woman.....


LOL now i feel very sorry for the women with the nice legs in the shower

Neo


----------



## Animal 05 (Jan 19, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Yea, I hear blacking out is *key* for growth...


 If you read my post, you'll actually see that i said "drinking water when I wake up" is *key* to get my body rehydrated and geared for the workout... a caveman could've read my post and interpreted it correctly, but you're obviously trying to be a comedian...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 19, 2005)

i drink very rarely, but when i do, its just to get buzzin or smashed for hella fun


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 19, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> i drink very rarely, but when i do, its just to get buzzin or smashed for hella fun


Are you ever gonna fix your signature?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 20, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Are you ever gonna fix your signature?


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 21, 2005)

When I was in undergrad, I would drink 8-15 beers, atleast 3 times a week.  

now I have moved away from my drinking buddies, I have really slimed down.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 21, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> now I have moved away from my drinking buddies, I have really slimed down.



Not drinking 50 beers a week will do that.


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 21, 2005)

wow some people drink alot of beer which cant be good for your work out

Neo


----------

